# Pricing question



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Since I have followed many here's advice and got in with a couple brokers I now have to bid on some things that are new to me. The biggest 2 pains are pricing carpet and painting.I have done plenty of both but was never the one that priced it just the monkey that did it. The carpet I have been taking the price of the pad and carpet and doubling it. That sound right or am I way off?
The other is interior painting. I have no clue on what to charge. Do you go by the job or sq ft?

Just dont want to either screw my self short or lose work because it is too high.
Thanks


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Since I have followed many here's advice and got in with a couple brokers I now have to bid on some things that are new to me. The biggest 2 pains are pricing carpet and painting.I have done plenty of both but was never the one that priced it just the monkey that did it. The carpet I have been taking the price of the pad and carpet and doubling it. That sound right or am I way off?
> The other is interior painting. I have no clue on what to charge. Do you go by the job or sq ft?
> 
> Just dont want to either screw my self short or lose work because it is too high.
> Thanks


 Painting is a crap shoot, I like to bid by actual square footage and then add for trim and dark colors. Many times the bids are requested per the floor square footage.

I'd be careful bidding carpet the way you are. A lot of times there are separate charges for removal, disposal, basement carpet (on concrete), seams, and stair charges. Lots of variables.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Painting is a crap shoot, I like to bid by actual square footage and then add for trim and dark colors. Many times the bids are requested per the floor square footage.
> 
> I'd be careful bidding carpet the way you are. A lot of times there are separate charges for removal, disposal, basement carpet (on concrete), seams, and stair charges. Lots of variables.


Thanks. I do bid removal and disposal separately. Its the paint that is throwing me off more. Usually just the standard neutral colors.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

If you have a 1000 sq ft of carpet divide 1000 by 9. Equals 111 sq yards. u can charge 22-25 dollars per sq yard. So 22 x 111 equals $2442. To buy and install. Add 10. Percent on the 111 for waste

Paints always tricky I usually charge 2.00 per sq ft. I do sq ft of rooms walls/ceilings. Then add doors and moldings.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Since I have followed many here's advice and got in with a couple brokers I now have to bid on some things that are new to me. The biggest 2 pains are pricing carpet and painting.I have done plenty of both but was never the one that priced it just the monkey that did it. The carpet I have been taking the price of the pad and carpet and doubling it. That sound right or am I way off?
> The other is interior painting. I have no clue on what to charge. Do you go by the job or sq ft?
> 
> Just dont want to either screw my self short or lose work because it is too high.
> Thanks


We have a flooring company that we work with...he bills $17 yard...we remove the old and disposal and our cost is $11...the bill to the client is $17 that is the standard fee in our are for carper removal and replacement...
Painting...I help our painter for 25% of what ever they charge...


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 14, 2012)

Shhhh....

http://www.ppgpro.com/residential/pro-painter/services/job-estimating.aspx


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> http://www.ppgpro.com/residential/pro-painter/services/job-estimating.aspx


I likey, Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I figure materials. Cost of paint, masking - tape and plastic, brushes, rollers, rags, etc.

Then I figure how many man hours to do the job from start to finish and multiply by my per man hour cost.

I add them both together and add OH&P and that is my price.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> http://www.ppgpro.com/residential/pro-painter/services/job-estimating.aspx


Awesome!


----------

